# New 2013 Chevy 2500hd... plow choices



## tufamc (Dec 1, 2012)

Howdy all, been lurking for a while, first post

Ordered a 2013 Chevy 2500hd crew cab 6.0... I have a 8yr old western 7.6" poly ultramount on my 75 Chevy, looks like its going to cost $1200(ish) to put on new truck (mounts, truck&plow wire). I can get a 3yr old Boss straight blade 7.6" poly, that came off a 2012 Chevy 2500, so all mounts/wire will work, for $3k. The problem is I'm not sure I can ever get over the way a boss mount looks on the front of the truck, the ultramount i can remove most of the mounts real quick, and there not to noticeable.....So for those who have or have had both plows, is the boss worth the extra cash, and the big a$$ mount. I only plow my driveway/yard. later as time goes on I may buy a V plow either Western or Boss, so also looking to figure out what mounts/wire now I can reuse later.... Ya I know its a lot, buy sorta keeping me up at night!!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I/we have ultra mounts and my personal tk has a blizzard and a few work tks have blizzard mounts (ph1) I really like the clean look of the ultras. But I also like the light tower on my tk. Now my Ford,,the mount sits a little lower and it really kinda says HI I'M A PLOW MOUNT. The ones on the work chevys aren't that bad. Now the ultra mount on the chevys are dang near invisible all depends upon what your Gunna do. Oh forgot about the gnd clearance with anything other than the ultra mount, its bad


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tufamc;1528421 said:


> Howdy all, been lurking for a while, first post
> 
> Ordered a 2013 Chevy 2500hd crew cab 6.0... I have a 8yr old western 7.6" poly ultramount on my 75 Chevy, looks like its going to cost $1200(ish) to put on new truck (mounts, truck&plow wire). I can get a 3yr old Boss straight blade 7.6" poly, that came off a 2012 Chevy 2500, so all mounts/wire will work, for $3k. The problem is I'm not sure I can ever get over the way a boss mount looks on the front of the truck, the ultramount i can remove most of the mounts real quick, and there not to noticeable.....So for those who have or have had both plows, is the boss worth the extra cash, and the big a$$ mount. I only plow my driveway/yard. later as time goes on I may buy a V plow either Western or Boss, so also looking to figure out what mounts/wire now I can reuse later.... Ya I know its a lot, buy sorta keeping me up at night!!
> 
> Thanks for your input!


That is a steep price for a 3 year old plow, and personally I think its too small for your truck. I'd go at least 8', your truck won't even know its there.

Other than that, the Western has the most hidden mount system and is a nice plow, as is the Boss. I'd just beat him down on price.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Bigger plow for that truck. My dad had a boss on his Dodge Ram 1500 that yes, the mount did stick down. But as someone who didn't really advertise his services (we are in a small town) he got a few jobs from people noticing it haha.


----------



## mdpsci1 (Nov 16, 2011)

You are in a snow belt, I would go bigger you have a great plow truck. I would suggest a Western or SnowDogg, call Ken at Scientific Brake in Gaylord, he is pretty good or I thought I saw plows at Kinney's Auto in Grawn, MI


----------

